# Danger of syphoning tank water



## Tejay (Jan 22, 2013)

Probably like most people, I did not think there was much harm in syphoning tank water by simply sucking on a hose.
If I occasionally got some in my mouth I didn't think anymore more of it.

As a warning to others, I have just been tested and found to have Haemophilus Influenzae which the doctor believes I would have got from syphoning my tanks.
This started with a very bad eye infection and now on my second course of strong antibiotics it is still knocking me around to quite an extent (the fear is it spreads to lungs etc).

When I told my doctor I syphon my tanks this way he was horrified.
On second thoughts, it kinda makes sense to!

When I have syphoned my tanks the past couple of days I have filled the hose up with water first, capped the lowest end (the end which the water will drain out of) and started the syphoning process this way.
For longer hoses, I connect it to the tap as if I was going to fill the tank, when the water has gone into the tank I unplug the hose from the tap and then let the water syphon out.

Its actually easier and evidently far safer.

Something I didn't know about when I got started and something that might be a warning to others.


----------



## oyster dog (Jul 2, 2013)

I hope you have a speedy and complete recovery.

Did the doctor test your aquarium water to see if it was the source of the infection? The U.S. Center for Disease Control says the bacteria "...are spread person-to-person by direct contact or through respiratory droplets like by coughing and sneezing". They don't mention aquariums as a vector.
http://www.cdc.gov/hi-disease/about/cau ... ssion.html


----------



## Tejay (Jan 22, 2013)

Yep, I did read something similar along those lines as well. I am also making the assumption my doctor is aware of those general points when been so adamant it came from syphoning water.

The acquarium water was not tested. Wether it be a coincidence or not, this all started a day or two after I was in a impatient rush and coped several big gulps when trying to syphon.

I guess we will never know 100%, although my doctor has no doubt whatsoever.

Either way, I think the point is that syphoning water via our mouths is probably not the smartest thing to do and probably unessary to begin with!


----------



## ozman (Sep 7, 2012)

i wish you a speedy recovery. i have never used that method to syphon. i learnt a method from my locall aquarium shop, that is a bit hard to explain but easy to show  
there are many hand pump type syphon substrate cleaners available, check out some of the aquarium based sellers here in oz on the net. :thumb:


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

i suck to syphon and have never gotten sick(luckily). the thought does cross my mind, but i would think it is no different than swimming in a lake. u get lake water up your nose, in eyes, and in mouth.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

"The ubiquity of fish mycobacteriosis coupled with the apparently low numbers of human cases suggest that it fortunately appears to be a low risk for healthy humans. However,a small but significant number of persistent infections (e.g., osteomyelitis, arthritis, periocular infection) by atypical mycobacteria have been reported in humans due to trauma"...(open sores, cuts, etc.)... "followed by exposure to infected surfaces or in immunosuppressed individuals. These infections often require lengthy systemic antibiotic treatment and surgical debridement." -Fish Disease Diagnosis and Treatment, E. Noga


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

As GTZ pointed out, the risk for infection caused by tank water is very small, but it does exist, and if it occurs treatment can be difficult. If you want to err on the side of caution, you probably should not ingest tank water or reach into a tank with an open wound on your hand. I've done both, but I have also been known to consume uncooked meat and seafood, which arguably carries much greater risk!

Tejay - I am very sorry to hear about your infection, mate. As you know, this can lead to very serious illness, and I am glad you are not taking this lightly but are getting it treated with serious antibiotics. That said, your doctor's belief that your infection was caused by tank water is entirely unscientific. _Haemophilus influenzae_ bacteria's survival time in the environment is only a few hours depending on the conditions - at any rate well under a day (source). The bacterium lives only in human nasal cavities, and humans spread it through droplets when sneezing. Unless a carrier of the disease sneezed into your tank shortly before you ingested some water, there is no way you could have been infected by tank water. Even if that sneeze occurred, given the dilution it is far more likely that the carrier would have infected you directly.

Not all carriers of the bacterium become sick, so it would be hard to tell who might have infected you, but if there are any young kids in your environment, it might be a good idea to have them vaccinated sooner rather than later. And I'd find myself a doctor who is a bit more up to snuff with scientific literature. _Haemophilus influenzae_ seems to be exceedingly well researched, and the transmission is well understood!


----------

